# Repair of non-union proximal femur code???



## mindyanna (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have a physician who repaired the non-union of the patient's proximal femur, distal femur and proximal tibia.  I found the codes for the distal (27472) and the proximal tibia (27724) but I could not find anything for the proximal femur.  Does anyone out there know what code would be appropriate or should this be an unlisted code?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello,
Did you check cpt 27470 
- Repair, nonunion or malunion, femur, distal to head and neck; without graft (eg, compression technique)
Regards,
LMohan


----------



## mindyanna (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.  The physician used a graft, so would I use the 27472 twice?  Once for the proximal and then one for the distal?


----------

